# Dateisystem



## Siegbert (16. Januar 2005)

Benötige Informationen über ein Dateisystem Namens "ST AVFS" .
  Wer kann helfen ?


----------



## chmee (17. Januar 2005)

Hier ein paar Google-News :
Scheint ein DVR zu sein, von welcher HDD du lesen möchtest 
Da haben welche das gleiche Prob...vielleicht.....

http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/remark,5503262~mode=flat~days=9999~start=240


----------



## Siegbert (18. Januar 2005)

Richtig , es handelt sich um die Festplatte eines DVR .
Vielen Dank für den Tip .


----------

